# One Gun



## RogerThat

If you could only have one gun and one gun only for the rest of your life. What gun company would it be from, and add what model if you want.


----------



## Growler67

My P228. Duh?!?


----------



## Todd

I'm super-happy with my P229 SAS Gen 2. I would not complain if I was forced to have it as my only gun.


----------



## dosborn

I voted other because if I could have only one gun it would be an 870. You can do alot more with the shotgun.

If you narrowed it down to just handgun, then it would be a Sig or S&W.


----------



## YFZsandrider

I think one of the choices should be 1911s in general, as there are so many deserving brands manufacturers tha are not included... and many just plain love the platform. 

...but I said Sig as well!:mrgreen: ...And if it could only be one I would say a 226 Blackwater Tactical in .357sig... I've never shot one, but man that looks like a mean combat pistol:smt023


----------



## Thanatos

I voted Glock, granted I'm a tad biased because its the only gun I own at this point, but I've shot others. In any case, Glocks are simple and reliable....if it was all I could have I don't think I'd complain.


----------



## gmaske

It would be a really hard choice but I lean real heavy towards 1911's. As long as it was a good one, brand would be secondary.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

If I was to pick a 1911 for my _"one gun_" it would have to be a Para Ord. The ramped bbl helps the a lot. More than one might think. If I couldn't have that I'd have a Sig Sauer.


----------



## Hollander

Springfield EMP9. Fabulous. Carrys well, fabulous shooter, and just plain fun.


----------



## PT92MJ

Taurus. Own a 9mm and a .40. Both are great shooters, never had an issue with either one.


----------



## unpecador

I voted other for my CZ P-01, but then I thought about it some more and although I wouldn't mind only having the P-01 for life, I may one day want or have a reason for something capable of delivering a bullet with greater force as well as something that may be easier to maintain over a lifetime so I changed my mind.

For a one gun only for life deal I would choose a .357 mag. revolver, probably a S&W 686 with a 4" barrel as I believe that length would provide good balance between handling, shooting, and carrying. I could have the option to load up with either 38/357 and have a wider range of ammo to choose from. 

I don't know much about revolvers, I have spent some time at the range with a S&W 686 rental and I think with enough practice, I can learn to shoot it well. 

Sorry for throwing off your poll numbers, minus one for "other" and add one to S&W. :smt083


----------



## dondavis3

Kimber Pro CDP II with Crimson Trace Grips in .45 acp. - my Sig Sauer second.










But I'm not liking having only 1 gun :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## banjar

Kimber because it what i shoot the best and fits my hand better than all my other guns.


----------



## HKP30

Sig P226 if I had to choose.


----------



## RogerThat

dondavis3 said:


> Kimber Pro CDP II with Crimson Trace Grips in .45 acp. - my Sig Sauer second.
> 
> But I'm not liking having only 1 gun :anim_lol:
> 
> :smt1099


what kind of sig sauer do you have? 
I also have the kimber pro cdp II (but no laser grips) and I also have a sig sauer p229
just wondering if you also had the same sig sauer.. either way I'd say you have good tastes :smt023


----------



## xjclassic

The way I read the post was one brand. My vote goes S&W. I personally love the M&P. Not to mention the make great revolvers, nice 1911. They even have a a few nice rifles and shotguns. Could have one of each and be ready for anything.


----------



## TheReaper

S&W M&P.:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger

I'm not sure I'd take my Sig P229 over my PC952 9mm S&W. Nope, if only one is allowed, I'd go with the custom built most expensive model I own; the S&W 952.


----------



## Peaceful

*1911*

Several years ago I made a decision to have only 1 caliber handgun for packing. I was doing some "Gate" guard duty so I opted for the 1911. I also bought a Marlin "Camp" Gun in 45 ACP. I uses the same clips as the handguns and extends my range by a good 50 yds. I now have no trouble remembering where my ammo & clips are at.
Peaceful
:smt071


----------



## SIGness

I'm pretty new here, but I love it already. A forum where the users know their handguns! Another poll with the SIG's leading the pack. Man i love this place! You guys friggin ROCK! :smt1099

Ok so the one I'd take if forced with the decision to take only 1. It would have to be my SIG P229 Equinox. It's pretty, and dog gone tack driver. (for my style of shooting) I've never had a failure with it or any of my other SIG's for that matter. NOT 1! And I reload! Thats pretty darn good IMO, with several thousand rounds down each one of them. Well, maybe I'm just one heck of a reloader. HeHe Now thats for another thread.


----------



## WinM70

I had to vote other, if I could only have 1 gun it would have to be a shotgun.


----------



## skynyrd1911

HK USPc in 9mm , HK USPc in .45 or Ruger SP101 in .357


----------



## falchunt

Is there something wrong with Beretta? Why is it not one of the options...

Anyway I voted other. I am not sure if I would choose my Px4 or my Shotgun, but neither are on the list.


----------



## beretta-neo

Another Beretta vote!


----------



## recoilguy

Other seems popular here......CZ P-01. Tough to not like that gun.

RCG


----------



## hideit

that was a very tough choice
i took the survivialist route and would pick a 9mm - it's a compromise
if the SHTF there should be pleanty of ammo on the dead infiltrating armies as it is standard military round around the world
for reliabiliy i chose GLOCK but it was tough over the SIG and Berreta 92FS

forgetting the survivialist route - 45acp - hands down - 1911


----------



## oldscot3

I'll assume you mean one handgun... Para. Great version of the 1911 , very versatile. Light target loads to 45 Super, a ramped barrel Para can handle it. Also, if I only had to buy ammo for one handgun, I wouldn't worry about the cost difference between 45acp and other calibers.


----------



## PureWon009

This is somewhat of a hard choice but I would have to say my P229. It can be carried concealed and is big enough for comfort, stability, and accuracy. The gun is like a tank in function. Nothing can stop it. My main caliber is .357 Sig. I also have the .40 barrel so that would give me some options in ammo. I had it go through the Custom Shop for the Short Reset Trigger and full action/trigger job. Night sights too. It is one very sweet shooting gun. 

If I didn't have a lot of ammo I would probably just pick the good old Glock 17. After 20 years and thousands of rounds I am convinced it will go forever.


----------



## Semi-jacketed

*Colt 1911 Government*

Since we are in the Semi-Auto forum I'm going to pick the Colt 1911 Government. I can purchase a .22 lr it for it and a .460 Rowland kit for it to be able to shoot .22 up to .44 mag in power while keeping the .45 acp capabilities. All kits and top ends are made to Colt specs since it is the original and Colt is still the choice for full custom builds due to the quality of the slides, frames and barrels.


----------



## tateb24

I say Sig Sauer, its heavy, reliable and shoots like a dream. I just wished they were priced like a GLock.


----------



## jimmy

Glock 23


----------



## Nanook

I am not liking the idea of "just one" gun, but I suppose if I am going to play your silly game...  I will choose a Glock-19. Cheaper to shoot, dead reliable, and splits the difference well between a "duty" sized gun and a "concealable" sized gun. One gun! Who ever heard of such a thing! It's like playing golf with just a putter!:numbchuck:

SEEYA KEV


----------



## oak1971

From a pure practical standpoint, my Sig 226 Elite Stainless in 9mm

My Harrison/Les Bear and Dan Wesson Valor are sentimental favorites.


----------



## nailer

Any S&W for its reliability, sturdiness, and accuracy!


----------



## tekhead1219

I voted Other. Although I haven't owned several of the brands listed, if I had to have one gun for life, my CZ 85 Combat would be my choice.:smt066


----------



## Don357

This is a difficult poll. A 9mm is the most practical, and with that, I would have to choose my TZ99. Built like a Sig bred to a Walther, put together by Zastava. Of course I have developed a love for my FEG GKK .45.


----------



## sheepdog

*Only ONE?....*

...Ruger KP90DC...


----------



## imager67

Glock 21.


----------



## Dynamik1

No Beretta M9 on the list so I had to go "Other".
Love my M9 - very reliable and accurate enough for defense.


----------



## Amend2

If I could pick only one brand, it would be Smith & Wesson. They offer the most variety, between classic collectables and modern on-duty/off-duty/concealed carry options, pistols and revolvers. If I had to choose just one model, it would be a 4" revolver in .357 magnum - probably a Model 27 or 28.


----------



## deputy125

i hope that i'm never in the position of choosing just one............

if i were, most likely a smith 4" model 66 as a jack of all trades, king of nothing. Make it work for duty, ccw, range fun, and hunting. With the 38spl/357 i can cover a lot of ground.

Ruger gp 100 is high on the list, but smith parts availability is much much better for any home repair jobs, and gunsmiths are plentiful that can work on them. 

It is often quoted...... "rugers are indestructable"......and they dang near are....never seen a gp100 go out of time or fail on the qualification line..............but Murphy's law is still a consideration especially over the long haul. I want parts availability just in case.


----------



## MonsterB

just going on the guns I have shot and owned, I would have to say my Glock 26 that I own or a Glock 19, with a Sig being close second....I had a Sig and plan on getting another, but for me the G26 freakin rocks....its 100% reliable, is insanely easy to strip and clean, it shoots every amo there is with 100% dependability(1000 rounds so far of about 10 different amo brands), is very accurate, and for me fits my hand and shooting style perfectly.....you can get parts and accesories everywhere for short money.....another plus is that after 1000 rounds through my gun, it still looks like brand new, the barrel hardly has a mark on it, whereas my Sigs and S&W showed wear very quickly.....Its easy to carry and shoots like a full sized gun, and I like the way it looks....its perfect


----------



## Black Metal

Sig556


----------



## yzfrider

Sig fits my hand very well. One gun brand sig.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

As president, I will issue everyone a .32 magnum. Especially illegal aliens. But I will ban all .32 magnum ammunition and components. So enjoy your .32 magnums, goofballs.


----------



## Freedom1911

Can't do it. To many great guns made by to many different manufacturers.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

The answer to this thread's question would be easier for me if H&K made revolvers.


----------



## VasSigmeister

I picked Sig...


----------



## novacody78

Glock 20


----------



## flieger67

I'm liking Glocks so far and as someone else said, the 19 is a great option between CCW and good target-shooting fun.


----------



## archull

I still like my sigs although I love having more guns but its the one I always go back to.


----------



## Frank45

I voted Sig. I've grown very acustomed to her.(1911r)


----------



## cougartex

Beretta Cougar


----------



## parisite

If I could have only one model of one brand of handgun for the rest of my life.......to me it's a no brainer.

Smith & Wesson Model 29, 44 Magnum, and plenty of reloading components. the most versatile caliber for a reloader in the handgun world!

You can load the 44 from mild to wild.......whatever suits your fancy. Plus it's supremely accurate.


----------



## Wagon Master

Benelli M4 with collapsible stock and plenty of slugs and buckshot... that is if I could only have one *gun*.


----------



## Hiram25

Springfield Armory XD40 SC.


----------



## Allterrain

I had to pick "Other". One brand for life I would have to go with Remington. Good shotguns and good rifles. One gun for life would have to be 270 rifle. You can hunt just about anything with it and a rifle will still work for home defence!!


----------



## Hippy

Smith & Wesson M&P for me!
Equiped with .40 S&W, .357 SIG and 9mm Luger barrels and mags, I'll always have ammo available in a reliable firearm.


----------



## Hunter08

Have to go with S&W.


----------



## piffin

My mind was thinking guns in the broader sense - including shotguns ec, so I chose other thinking of Beretta.
\
But limited to handguns only, I take SIG


----------



## Dredd

Glock because I know it will go bang every time.

It's not necessarily my favorite gun but I shoot them well and can rely on them.


----------



## ECHOONE

This is a hard one to answer considering not many of us can claim that we have owned all the manufactured guns quoted to make a authoraitive decision. Sig comes very close in my decision,But being an old vet I was trained exclusively for the most part with the 1911 platform and I was always the most proficient wit that platform due to my training,so that was always my standard EDC.
I have always sworn by the .45 although I have carried the 9mm usually a Sig,but the one pistol that has NEVER let me down,believe it or not was a basic Springfield Mil-Spec I had it for many years and not once did it ever have a hiccup or a FTF. I guess the more basic the better.So I always went with SA due to the experience I had with that Mil-Spec and never had a problem with there Pistols. So in Ans to your question,If I could only have one it would have to be a Springfield 1911TRP. Nothing beats the SA 1911 trigger!In my opinion there is no other platform safer or faster to implement into action.


----------



## txramfan

oops


----------



## hipmatt

1 gun, Sig P226 in 9mm.


----------



## 1LOWTRK

Sig for me


----------



## Shipwreck

My opinion on this has changed over the years, and will undoubtedly change again in the future. At this point in my life, I'd say a Beretta 92FS


----------



## mtn.shooter

What? No love for High Point????


----------



## jessemachone

Colt Combat Commander O1970CY.


----------



## hogger129

I have a Springfield 1911-A1 Loaded .45.

If I had to choose one gun, I'd probably go with Springfield 1911 TRP in Armory Kote finish. Either that or a Springfield Mil-Spec 1911.


----------



## torotoro

Even though I'm new to handguns and my choice is likely to change, I'd be real happy with a Python. Heck, right now I'd be real happy to pick up a Diamondback, so I said Colt!


----------



## Waldo Pepper

G-29 10mm, best of the polymer framed guns. :smt023

Colt DE 10mm for steel frame guns. :smt023


----------



## Highlander1911

I went H&K. SInce handling and shooting the P2000 in 9mm I don't want to be without it. There will no doubt be more H&Ks in the "family" as time goes on. I like too many different things but if "stuck" with one that's it.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Stricty for defense/combat purposes I'd roll with the P2000 in 9mm as well.

For a one gun to do it all role however I'd have to go with Waldo Peppers G29/G20 or a Colt Delta Elite in 10mm. Enough poop to take most game and lay out 2 and 4 legged predators nicely. Runner up and infinantly more practical a nice 4" 357 mag (GP100, S&W 686).


----------



## sig225

Sig Sauer 226 X-5 Short & Smart ....... :smt071


----------



## 8Eric6

only one gun!!! it'd have to be my AK that has to be one of the easiest guns to maintain


----------



## MikePapa1

Mine's a P226, as well.


----------



## timbo813

I'm having a hard time deciding between a 357 revolver (686 or GP100) and a 9mm auto that's small enough to carry but but big enough to shoot well (Glock 19 or M&P 9c). 

I went with S&W because they make a great example of both. 

If I was truly limited to one gun it might be a 40 cal with a 9mm conversion barrel but the 9 is what I really want.


----------



## buck-boost

Just one gun...

If it had to be a rifle it would be my M1A.

If if were to be a handgun it would be my Smith 44mag.


----------



## mnyshrpknvs

One gun only?
A Les Baer .308 Semi-Auto Ultimate Match Rifle. 20 Round mags of .308 knockdown power and accuracy.



One handgun only?
A FN Herstal FNP45 USG. 15+1 of 45acp in a pistol with top notch reliability and accuracy.


----------



## bayhawk2

One hand gun?Well,myself and one other said Taurus.Why I said it?I have a Taurus Judge.6 1/2 " bbl.
It'll shoot federal Handgun 000 Buck with a super great pattern.It'll shoot Remington high power 
#4 thru #8 shot with great patterns.Finally it will shoot .45 Long colt acurately.
One brand?Once again Taurus.Only because I also have a .44 Magnum Taurus Tracker.
Both of these handguns have a laser sight on them.I think these pistols would get me through
the survival mode just fine.


----------



## oak1971

Anything Sig. But no plastic.


----------



## hunterfisher808

*Smith & Wesson*

S&W 4" model 66, .357 - this gun feels the best out of all the handguns I've ever held. Just gotta add that my Glock 22 and Kimber Classic SS Target, both ran a hair behind in second!


----------



## kwikrnu

If I could have only one it would be an ak-47.


----------



## charger5579

glock


----------



## EliWolfe

If we are talking semi-auto, my Beretta 92 with "mil-approved" rubber grips.
In revolvers, I would take a 4" Ruger Redhawk DA in .44 mag.


----------



## crash972

Mine would be a Glock 20


----------



## dodgerider

In hand gun's Beretta :mrgreen: always loved Beretta's stuff


----------



## JeffWard

If I could have only one "gun", it would be my AR-15...

Because the "gun" is the lower receiver, and I can add any upper to that lower (from a 22LR to a 50 Beowulf), and still have "one gun"... but I guess that's cheating!

If I could have only one pistol, it would be my current Smith & Wesson M&P Pro Series in 9mm. It can hand any pistol need I have from competition (USPSA Production Division) to self-defense.

JeffWard


----------



## G2332

Glock 23


----------



## flipppppp

*glock*

freeze that sucker in ice
bury that sucker in mud
120 degrees
-30 degrees
that girl'll keep cycling forever


----------



## Shin71

*Glock 23, .40 cal*

In my limited exposure to firearms the one that sticks out the best (so far) has been my Glock 23. Just a great shooting, easy to use/operate and tough weapon system.


----------



## haroldg48

Beretta 92. I love it and it will last longer than (and perform well) I do.


----------



## Springfield Armory

I have had 0 problems with my Springfield TRP.So if its only 1 gun,i obviously need something i can carry.


----------



## fpblue

S&W without a doubt. The best revolvers in the world and the M&P is the equal of any polymer semi-auto. My personal choice would be my 4 inch 686 revolver. It is as accurate as hell and the .357 magnum takes care of business.


----------



## cooper623

sig 226 for sure. the best handgun out there IMO


----------



## spanish073187

Just picking one would be my Kimber Pro Carry II. Tend to enjoy shooting that one at the range most, not to mention it conceals better than the XD40 or PX4.


----------



## walleye

Smith and Wesson for right now. Lots of good guns out there, but I hardly ever read anything negative about a S&W, which is why I bought one. 9mm M&P and so far I like it.


----------



## hk45ctp30

HK45CT with Crimson Trace LG-645 laser.


----------



## RevRon

It would be a p99.


----------



## Scorpion8

Handgun? vintage Browning HiPower 9mm.

Rifle? Interarms MarkX in .30-06.


----------



## VietVet68

My Dan Wesson 1911 VBOB is all I really need.


----------



## ozzy

This is like picking a lifetime ammo...........A'int happening!


----------



## buckler

Could you explain to us why we are to be limited to one gun? it can't be price, because you have not set a ceiling on price. So, why not have 2-3 guns for say, $300-$400 each, instead of say, one gun that costs $1500? If it is going to be because you are limited by law to just one gun, I suggest that you get out of that very repressive area, while you still can do so! If it is because you are smuggling a gun into a repressive country, about the only thing you dare have is a suppressed .22lr, of a size and weight that can be concealed well and drawn swiftly. You won't be able to practice enough with anything else, and you need real skill to make a handgun worth much. if it;s not going to be worth much, it is not worth the extreme risk that comes with having a gun in a repressive state.

large, heavy pistols don't work in pockets, and the "hand on gun, still in pocket" draw is by far the fastest ccw draw. That speed can make all the difference in the world, guys. very rarely do you actually have to fire, much less hit an attacker, if you get your gun out and "on" him, soon enough for him to notice it and stop his attack. Nobody wants to be shot, not even with a mere .22lr.


----------



## VAMarine

buckler said:


> Could you explain to us why we are to be limited to one gun? it can't be price, because you have not set a ceiling on price. So, why not have 2-3 guns for say, $300-$400 each, instead of say, one gun that costs $1500? If it is going to be because you are limited by law to just one gun, I suggest that you get out of that very repressive area, while you still can do so! If it is because you are smuggling a gun into a repressive country, about the only thing you dare have is a suppressed .22lr, of a size and weight that can be concealed well and drawn swiftly. You won't be able to practice enough with anything else, and you need real skill to make a handgun worth much. if it;s not going to be worth much, it is not worth the extreme risk that comes with having a gun in a repressive state.
> 
> large, heavy pistols don't work in pockets, and the "hand on gun, still in pocket" draw is by far the fastest ccw draw. That speed can make all the difference in the world, guys. very rarely do you actually have to fire, much less hit an attacker, if you get your gun out and "on" him, soon enough for him to notice it and stop his attack. Nobody wants to be shot, not even with a mere .22lr.


Buckler,

It's a hypothetical question, lighten up.


----------



## buckler

It's already pretty "lightweight" a discussion, don't you think?


----------



## VAMarine

buckler said:


> It's already pretty "lightweight" a discussion, don't you think?


It is what it is, just like the "how much ammo thread" You have a private message coming your way.


----------



## Lee Hunter

I selected 'other'.

Even though I recently purchased an SR40, I prefer my decock only equipped FNP-9 as a full-size carry pistol.

I also switch to carrying a PF9 in torpid weather. Mine has proven to be reliable, but is no fun to shoot for extended periods even with SV ammo. IMHO. 

However, my favorite range pistol is a PT99. It's a bit heavy, but is surprisingly accurate. 

So this was a very difficult poll for me to respond to. :smt017:smt102


----------



## exdetsgt

Glock. A seriously butt-ugly gun. Can't stand to look at them. However, I love their reliability and durability. Duty carry is a G17, concealed carry is a G26.


----------



## ozzy

After some thought it would be a compact double stack 1911 in .40 S&W other than Para.


----------



## LarryNC

Glock 17, either a 2nd or 3rd generation.


----------



## C1

dosborn said:


> I voted other because if I could have only one gun it would be an 870. You can do alot more with the shotgun.


I would also vote for a 870 Rem in 12 ga. For a handgun, it would be a Ruger Super Redhawk in .44 Mag or .454. Both are very versatile handgun cartridges. You can use full power loads for hunting big game or lower power loads for protection against two legged threats.


----------



## LeoM

I figure a 6 inch Smith & Wesson .357 in stainless. Easy to shoot well, and easy to use to teach others. Dependable, accurate, powerful enough to hunt with. You can shot different gun games with it. You can join ICORE (International Confederation of Revolver enthusists) and compete with action pistol games. It can also use 38 rounds in many target duty flavors. Probably will never need a part or additional magazines. That being said, since I can have more than one handgun, a collection of various flavors of 1911's and Beretta handguns are nice to have also.


----------



## hideit

sig 226


----------



## aarondhgraham

*My S&W Model 15 Combat Masterpiece,,,,,*

It's the finest .38 Special revolver ever made,,,
I never feel under-gunned when I have it,,,
Because I hit the target with this pistol.

Aarond


----------



## rgrundy

SIG P226 is the most reliable pistol I've owned. Very accurate too.


----------



## jakeleinen1

One brand for life???????

Pick the one that will never fail you...

OH THATS GLOCK!!!! (Sig and HK are good choices too)


----------



## HadEmAll

Since you didn't put Beretta as a choice, your poll is meaningless. I won't put Beretta in "other".


----------



## Cat

You know jakeleinen your so right, My glocks have never fail me not one time. It's funny how so many have copy cat their pistol. And how funny it is that glock come out with a easy way to make a pistol work so good. So easy to open and work on. The first one I picked up,Was my g3-27.And I never seen a pistol open up so easy then a glock. Hell I can do it with one hand. In 10 minutes you can have a glock all layout on a table.Just to easy work on,And that is nice. 

But their is no one that can say, The ones that did their home work and made a masterpieces. Glock did it,And no one can ever take that from them. For looks my Colts 1911 45cal,Have the look over glock all day long. But glock did not make there pistol to look like angels.The made them to be on top in war of life.A glock will never let anyone down.

Love your pistol,She will love you back.:smt1099


----------



## kcguy

Well, this one was not easy! I had four strong candidates, but the one making the cut is the Sig Pro SP2022 German manufactured.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Hahaha, 

@Cat

I have been brandishing my new HK USP alot lately, and my friends think that I don't like my glock as much now... But if someone invaded my home, I'd reach for the glock first (i keep it unloaded and a loaded clip not to far away) no saftey's, no decockers, no buttons that get in the way, ready to go soon as I put in the clip and rack the slide.... Cause when a bullet goes in the glock, 99.9% it always comes out man... No second strike necessary lol

But whatever a person has as their "one gun" is better then none, which is what most people have...


----------



## aarondhgraham

S&W Model 18 Combat Masterpiece.


----------



## FNISHR

I voted for Glock because my Glock is my old buddy and I'm comfortable with it. My SIG is a close second, though. I just don't have as much time with it yet. It's an interesting discussion; I don't feel like I just need one gun, which, obviously, is why I have more than one.


----------



## sunburst

Cz p-01


----------



## Highhawk1948

Colt .45, 1911


----------



## Chieftain

I would be using one of my Colt Gunsite Pistols with one of my Colt 22lr conversion kits. Between the two slides it will cover most everything I need a handgun for.

Also I don't know of any guns that can be kept running as long as a all carbon steel frame/slide 1911. The Marine Corps estimates some of their 1911's have over half a million rounds through the frame and slides.

Good luck.

Fred


----------



## johna91374

My P226 9mm....


----------



## berettatoter

I voted "other", due to the fact that I did not see Beretta as a choice. I love mine and will stick with them, they have served me well.


----------



## swampcrawler

not a pistol. ruger gunsite scout rifle.


----------



## ponzer04

dosborn said:


> I voted other because if I could have only one gun it would be an 870. You can do alot more with the shotgun.
> 
> If you narrowed it down to just handgun, then it would be a Sig or S&W.


This is a handgun forum? Is it not? so then a handgun would be implied by "If you could only have one gun"


----------



## ponzer04

Wagon Master said:


> Benelli M4 with collapsible stock and plenty of slugs and buckshot... that is if I could only have one *gun*.


Handgun forum? not Benelli M4 with collapsible stock forum


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Sig, Sig, Sig, Sig, Sig, Sig - P220

Glock is the runner up!!!


----------



## jdw68

I have to agree with the shotgun vote. There are very few things an 870 or mossy 500 can't do, if you have the right barrel, choke, and or shotshell load. Although, it is difficult to sit down when you have one concealed


----------



## TGReaper

I would want my Sig 226 if I can have the three top end that I have for it. .22- 9mm - .40. If not then Ill take my STI Range Master .45
TGR


----------



## elkoutfitter

my fnp tactical


----------



## Raymond

Of my Glock 27, S&W model 36, sig 380, Kimber Pro Carry II, or Kimber Covert; I have to say my Covert is my preferred.


----------



## sonja

Glock 17 -- it always works, eats up almost any ammo. As a 9mm ammo is readily available. Easy to shoot and quite accurate.

I have other pistols that are more fun to shoot, more accurate -- but, the 17 has a good balance of attributes..


----------



## Packard

Smith and Wesson 686. It is a gun that can do everything.


----------



## Bulldog

S&W. Ruger would be a very close second.


----------



## Deadwood

My Bersa 9UC without question.


----------



## Charliefox

3" fixed sight stainless steel GP100 in .357 Magnum. Its reliable (6 for sure), built like a tank, and able to switch between many different bullet and loading types without issue.


----------



## hideit

after 3 years from original posting and only 499 votes
this poll isn't real popular
using statistics there is TIE after 3 years with 
Glock, Sig and S&W


----------



## dondavis3

I may be reading the chart wrong ... 

But the chart I see says Sig Sauer won .

:smt1099


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

RogerThat said:


> If you could only have one gun and one gun only for the rest of your life. What gun company would it be from, and add what model if you want.


My Beretta commercial M9. :smt1099


----------



## hideit

dondavis3 said:


> I may be reading the chart wrong ...
> 
> But the chart I see says Sig Sauer won .
> 
> :smt1099


by using statistics what i meant was
using a "500 data base" means the confidence in the answer is plus or minus 4% 
thus the 3 are tied STATISTICALLY


----------



## Tazman

This is a tough one.It was a toss up between glock and Sig.I went with my Glock 26 ,1 because it was the first handgun i bought and 2 its had hundreds if not thousands of rounds with only 1 jam.I believe that was my fault too ,she was a little dirty.My Sig P229 is nice,has jammed a few times but i dont like carrying it concealed.Its a little to bulky for me where the Glock is pretty easy to hide.Just like the quality of the Glock,pretty bullet proof design IMO


----------



## scooter

oops


----------



## scooter

Peaceful said:


> Several years ago I made a decision to have only 1 caliber handgun for packing. I was doing some "Gate" guard duty so I opted for the 1911. I also bought a Marlin "Camp" Gun in 45 ACP. I uses the same clips as the handguns and extends my range by a good 50 yds. I now have no trouble remembering where my ammo & clips are at.
> Peaceful
> :smt071




After 30+ years using the 1911 format I was unaware it used "clips":anim_lol:


----------



## berettabone

Beretta 96..................


----------



## donn12

Why is Beretta not on the poll? look at the number of viewers vs other brands in sub forums. I would pick my 92fs


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

donn12 said:


> Why is Beretta not on the poll? look at the number of viewers vs other brands in sub forums. I would pick my 92fs


Clearly anti-Italian discrimination! :numbchuck:


----------



## Brevard13

donn12 said:


> Why is Beretta not on the poll? look at the *number of viewers vs other brands in sub forums*. I would pick my 92fs


Probably trying to get help for their broken guns. I laughed last time I clicked the first page was almost help threads or something about their gun was broke.


----------



## GenericET

I can't believe more people haven't picked Taurus. Lifetime garantee regardless of owner.
ET


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Brevard13 said:


> Probably trying to get help for their broken guns. I laughed last time I clicked the first page was almost help threads or something about their gun was broke.


Ya think? Strange. All five of mine seem to be working just fine.


----------



## dondavis3

Probably trying to get help for their broken guns. I laughed last time I clicked the first page was almost help threads or something about their gun was broke. [/QUOTE said:


> Everyone has an opinion
> 
> Beretta's are fine guns.
> 
> :smt1099


----------



## Ricky59

I had to vote .. My XD 45 tactical ..
my kimber pro raptor 1911 is pretty and all...
But that XD is a.. too hell and back gun..


----------



## hideit

I think that a better poll would be :
One Gun 
If you could only have one handgun and one handgun only for the rest of your life. What CALIBER would it be? 

ANY TAKERS TO CREATE THAT POLL?


----------



## daddySEAL

My STI GP6


----------



## jdw68

I love handguns and this is a handgun forum, but if I could have only one gun it would be a remington 870 with multi barrels.


----------



## clance

Springfield Armory 1911-A1 in .45acp like this one that I already own.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*None of the guns in your poll,,,*

I would have a CZ-75B.

Absolute rock solid reliability,,,
Outstanding accuracy,,,
Combat proven.

Aarond

.


----------



## Coyotemoon

Ruger Black Hawk 41 mag and my Rock Island 45 compact


----------



## velo99

I am a Ruger guy. They have a vast array of weaponry besides handguns. The poll was for brand not one gun. It quickly reverted to that.


----------



## Philco

RogerThat said:


> If you could only have one gun and one gun only for the rest of your life. What gun company would it be from, and add what model if you want.


Actually the OP asks (as shown in the quote above) if you could have ONE GUN what brand would it be.


----------



## velo99

The poll was still for one brand...


----------



## AIM RIGHT

Gen3 Glock19, reasons: less recoil, very very reliable, easy to maintain, great options for magazine capacity, can function in different weather conditions, parts are easy to come by and did I also mention very very reliable? IMO Glock is the blackbelt of pistols:numbchuck:


----------



## Easy_CZ

Colt 1911 or S&W 686.


----------



## Seminoles

Hk usp


----------



## rex

I second the USP in 45.If I couldn't carry a rifle with it I might convert it to 45 Super just in case.I love my 1911s,but I don't believe they can stand with an HK for the long haul.My spare parts bag would only be a few springs that last up to 10 times longer than a 1911,no need for a slidestop,extractor,specialized tools,to name a few.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

HK45 full size.


----------



## 1911dude85

though I don't own one at the moment, if I could only own 1 gun, I would get a Glock. Just for the sake of reliability. Not that my remington r1 or beretta 92 or s&w m&p are not reliable, but in a "what if" scenario, I'd likely go glock.


----------



## Mbulger

Sig, P220 in .45


----------



## AntzMa

Ruger Sr9c


----------



## chessail77

Sig


----------



## FloridaGuy

Ruger SP100 .357Mag


----------



## rjrudolph

it would probably be a 20 gauge/ 30-30 survival rifle. 2 guns in one, how can you beat that? Use it for deer, pigs, fowl, squirrels and anything else you wanted to do with it.


----------



## Charon

Simple - Smith & Wesson for everyone. Why? - because I own S&W stock, that's why.


----------



## Thevolkp

Springfield Armory


----------



## 95chevy

Even though I don't own one (yet, in a week this will change) it would have to be the beretta m9. I absolutly LOVE this gun. The way it feels and shoots.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

My old faithful 1300 Defender tactical. I've updated her with the M-4 stock and pump kit. Put thousands of rounds through her. Perfect for home defense and zombie invasions alike. Doesn't jam or complain.

Failing that, my Desert Eagle. It may not be the best all-around handgun, but it would sure make me look cool on the way out.

Cannon


----------



## Popeye7751

Sig P220 Carry


----------



## Helderberg

I voted Sig before I got my second Sig so now it is still the same manufacture but now it would be the 239 and not my 226.
They are both very accurate and i like the trigger on both but the 239 is smaller and would allow concealed carry for me.
In truth I would hate to part with either of them as I have become a Smith, Ruger, Glock, etc, convert. Nothing wrong with
my other guns or those other brands I do not own but these Sig's are going to bankrupt me with 9mm ammo as I can not stay
away from the range with the damn things.
BE safe, Frank.


----------



## BigCityChief

S&w m&p .45


----------



## hof8231

Well, I'm kind of in love with my FNX 45...so I'll go with that.


----------



## Smitty79

Ruger SR40


----------



## MikeT57

Mmmmm I'd say Glock 23 .40 caliber


----------



## claimbuster

Freedom Arms M97 44 Special


----------



## USVI

I currently only own one... HK P2000 V3 9mm.


----------



## paratrooper

I could make do with a SIG, but I'm shocked that Beretta wasn't on the list. :buttkick:


----------



## Sc0tts0

Chiming in to add Beretta. 92fs was made for me. Feels like it anyway.


----------



## Broondog

another vote for Glock here, specifically my G22. it has nice power, shoots and reacquires the target well and has never failed me.

sure, i own other brands like Sig, CZ, Walther, Steyr and Smith. but when it comes down to it, i reach for a Glock.


----------



## 8000fthi

FN 5.7 Fiveseven. 20 round mag. Very Very accurate, almost no recoil.


----------



## MikeT57

Sc0tts0 said:


> Chiming in to add Beretta. 92fs was made for me. Feels like it anyway.


That's a sweet one too


----------



## jdw68

This thread just keeps going and I find it to be depressing. We need a thread that says, "If you could have only 10 firearms what would they be?" Guns are kind of like cookies and potato chips, you can't have just one. I vote for a top ten thread next time.


----------



## Beretta_92FS

Beretta all the way. Why do people always tend to never mention Beretta. I would think a manufacturer of guns for over 500 years is doing something right. lol


----------



## rdstrain49

one gun only for the rest of my life?

Simple, my CZ 375 Holland & Holland.


----------



## just for fun

One?! Don't even want to have to think along those lines. As a reloader, a Smith 44 offers a very wide spectrum of useage. From "OH,MY" to mouse farts. Shoot it enough to be pleased with both ends of this round's abilites. Not likely to ever jam, and no springs to change according to load.


----------



## Vintage Racer

Colt 1911 .45 ACP


----------



## papahawk

I know this is a handgun forum, but only 1 gun, It would have to be a Remington 870 12 Ga. with the varriety of shells available it will do anything you need.


----------



## BillytheKidder

I would pick an AR, so I'd pick Rock River, since that's the only one I own and am familiar with. Since it's a handgun forum, I'll use my vote for a Glock 19 (I'd like to bring along my 17 round G34 mags, however).


----------



## Tip

Does a M4/M26 combo count as one?


----------



## bigdiesel

Tough one so I am going to go with something I could hunt with and provide personal protection. A Sig Swat pistol chambered in 5.56. Not for CCW but it will protect the castle and knock down game to 100 yards. If I could pick a rifle and pistol it would be my Sig P229 SAS Gen2 and an AR-15 chambered in.308. I'm gonna miss my shotgun.


----------



## PAConstitutionalist

My Sig Sauer P220 45 ACP is my favorite firearm, but my Glocks are a close 2nd!


----------



## buddy_boy

I would have to say Hi Point .40 S&W. Reliable, practical, and inexpensive. And if the damn thing breaks, great hammer or club.


----------



## Smitty79

Glock 19


----------



## david1990

Springfield XD 40 SC


----------



## Vintage Racer

Smitty79 said:


> Glock 19


That works if you are a girl. :smt102


----------



## Charliefox

Ruger GP100 in 357 Magnum, 4" barrel and fixed sights. If you're looking to put food on the table you can do that with everything from 38 Special wadcutters to full house Magnum loads (since you'll have to get close to larger game the 4" barrel isn't a liability). For defense there are a myriad of both 38 and 357 loads that will suffice. The GP100 id very concealable with proper holsters. And its built like a tank and will probably last for many generations of shooters.


----------



## KeithC.

M&P Shield 9mm. Assuming of course that Smith and Wesson chooses to make it in a left handed version or they make it ambidextrous. No matter how hot it gets in Georgia I can always find a way to conceal that weapon. That is the one gun that will always be with me.


----------



## AjayTaylor

if it was for mere survival in the wild it would be my Ruger Old Army with Kirst Conversion and two cylinders. I would have SA with .45 Long Colt, and if I needed to take some pheasant or Grouse, I could do that by loading it black powder style with bird shot.
If it's survival against the two legged animal, it would be my Accurized Colt 1911 MKIV / Series 70 Government loaded with Hydra Shock rounds. A near miss would still be fatal.


----------



## GCBHM

Vintage Racer said:


> That works if you are a girl. :smt102


Actually it is the most popular and widely used pistol in the world at the moment.


----------



## GCBHM

I would go with my Glock 19 Gen4, but a close second would be the HK VP9.


----------



## Goldwing

My choice would be the Glock 21. Ultra reliable, 13 round mags. accessory rail, and pretty accurate. The .45 caliber ammo is available where some others (like 10 mm and .357 Sig) are harder to find. The only drawback I see is it's a bit big for concealment.
Goldwing


----------



## MjCC

I have small hands, and the Sig Sauer P239 is my favorite.


----------



## paperboy

If I must pick just one gun, I love my Bersa Thunder 380. I want a gun for home protection and CC. The Bersa can be CC and sit on the night stand as well. The BT380 is a PPK clone, but it is a clone that is better than the PPK; accurate, relatively light, shoots any 380 brand, easy to clean, reliable, light recoil, good company support, inexpensive, fun to shoot, SA/DA, decocker/safety, really good feel in the hand (I like 1911s too, but they feel like you are holding an axe handle, not a crafted instrument). And BT380s are sexy looking! 1911s aren't sexy, they are 'butch', IMHO.


----------



## Darthvader

Glock hands down.


----------



## Donn

Colt 1911 Series 70 MkIV. Fond as I am of my S&W M&P's and wheelguns, and despite what James Yeager thinks, my old 45's the one.


----------



## Philco

RogerThat said:


> If you could only have one gun and one gun only for the rest of your life. What gun company would it be from, and add what model if you want.


I'd go with a Mossberg 12 guage pump shotgun. A pump shotgun is reliable, versitile, and affordable. It can serve well as a hunting gun or as a defensive weapon. 
I was a bit torn between the Mossberg and a Remington 870, but I have to think the Mossberg is a bit stronger made and thus more reliable, although either one would be quite sufficient.


----------



## 2a

CZ please


----------



## ybnorml

Springfield XDm .40


----------



## Vee_Kay

I can vote Sig, now that they are producing a 10mm.


----------



## TonySS

I have to go with Colt for a 1911 and an LE6920 if I can only pick one company.


----------



## dereckbc

Well if you are a hunter like myself, you need riffles, shotgun, and a side arm. With that said not many manufactures make all those lines, so Ruger would be my choice. In practice though is not me. I have one shotgun a Remington 870 with an assortment of barrels, best shotgun ever made. 

Ruger are my 3 riffles and 357 magnum leg cannon. Nothing beats a Ruger 10/22. 

Just bought my first semi auto pistol a Springfield XDS 9mm 3.3 Black. It was a tossup between a Springfield and Glock. Went with the Springfield because it came with two mags and two night sites. The Springfield was a better buy. With the Glock would have cost me a lot more to match what I got with the Springfield.


----------



## joepolo

I'd have to go with the M&P mine is a great hand gun a little big but has a good capacity in 40.


----------



## CW

_OP: One Gun 
If you could only have one gun and one gun only for the rest of your life. What gun company would it be from, and add what model if you want. _

Reading the OP should cause one to really think this through. Only 1 Gun.

Think of all the applications, and ramifications.

Protection, hunting, utility {ever do shotgun pruning?}. You really have to stop and think.

Being that the OP supposes you will be able to get reasonable priced ammo whatever firearm you choose, one can forgo the .22 rimfire vs centerfire argument.
One should also overlook the legal aspects - ccw, sbr, etc as if you were allowed only one firearm, you would have the appropriate permits to keep it with you regardless 
of the myriad of ordinances which vary from place to place.

So only one gun.....

Living on a farmette, and being a hunter, range becomes one of the deciding factors. So pistols (aside from a Contender) really become a poorer choice.
The need for protection in urban settings, which typically calls for a CCW weapon, can be overcome with method and technique, so an SBR becomes lucrative.

As for shotguns, cudos to what is probably the best all round tool which meets so many criteria its seems the obvious choice....
But, as trustworthy as my 20ga 870 is, it would not be my last cling to weapon.

Boiling it down to the most basic firearm to keep...... it would be ...

My Ruger SR556c.

Surprisingly compact, especially with an extra upper SBR, this rifle would be my choice for urban defense.
{again I'm forgoing legal restrictions, but even without a short barrel, my carbine is very maneuverable in close quarters}

The .223 has more than proved itself as an effective hunting round, especially with its inherent accuracy. Whitetails to squirrel {yea you have to be careful where to hit them} are fair game, and even turkey guns typically pair a shotgun barrel with .222 or .223.

For home defense, 30 rounds can cover a lot of territory and with fast reloading, more than make up for a scatter gun's field of fire.

Now maybe 'one gun' does not include all the uppers one could chose from, but if it is allowed, the platform gains even more versatility as everything from SBR to straight pull match becomes available.

And the design has safety and utility built in.

And should the militia ever be called upon, I'd be properly equipped, even for zombies - rolls eyes.

Yea, if only One Gun is the choice, it would be my SR.

Fortunately, I do not have to make that choice, so Berettas and CZs also grace my collection. 
The shame is that those of us who exercise responsibility and safety have to work even harder to preserve this freedom.


----------



## Superzuki

M11-A1 in Army Green.


----------



## Craigh

I chose Walther for a handgun because I like my PPQ, but as many have said, there are so many uses, no one tool can really do it all. Also, I'd probably be happy with any good quality 1911 in 45 ACP.

That said, if I were restricted to one gun for all uses after some mega disaster struck the world, it would probably be a 12 gauge shotgun of some sort, maybe double barrel side by side. With light to heavy loads and bird shot to buck shot, you could feed your family and provide reasonable defense. They're easy to reload and not prone to failure. You could even fall back on black powder and shrapnel in a pinch. 

Second choice for the same situation would possibly be a Marlin 45-70. Not much for birds, but with really light loads can bark squirrels or kill rabbits. With heavier loads can take a brown bear or bull moose. Marlin's lever action is tried and true with pretty good long term reliability. Good for defense, as well, but I think for the long haul, a food getter would be the most important thing. If you're attacked and you won, either choice would help you get another gun, as well.


----------

